# Study: Effectiveness of the Electronic Cigarette



## Alex (1/11/14)

*An Eight-Week Flemish Study with Six-Month Follow-up on Smoking Reduction, Craving and Experienced Benefits and Complaints.*
*source*

*

*

Link to full article http://www.mdpi.com/1660-4601/11/11/11220/pdf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Great study. And key for me is that they used "participants unwilling to quit smoking"!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

